# Which primer



## andrewjoseph (Jan 24, 2009)

I searched this topic a bit and wanted others to give their opinion about primer for a newly drywalled basement. 

From what I can pick up, BM super spec primer is a favorite and Pittsburg speed hide are favorites. One product I have not seen mentioned in this forum is USG first coat drywall primer. Is this no good for what I have in mind. I have always liked USG products of all kinds and wonder if this is a good primer before painting?

Or should I just stick with the above mentioned kinds?

Thanks


----------



## andrewjoseph (Jan 24, 2009)

the paint the homeowners want is an enamel latex flat - if that makes a difference


----------



## Paintwerks (Apr 22, 2007)

I have never used USG's first coat before. I really like PPG 6-2. Fairly priced and covers great.

Dan


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paintwerks said:


> I have never used USG's first coat before. I really like PPG 6-2. Fairly priced and covers great.
> 
> Dan


I too use a lot of 6-2 no complaints


----------



## TWPainting (Jan 30, 2008)

I would go with the speedhide the price and coverage is great


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

what are you going for? If you want a vapor barrier ICI has a vapor barrier primer.. bout 21.00/gal though.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Not a fan of USG First Coat. We've used a bunch of it on new condos. It's a surfacer primer so while it will cover and hide imperfections and flaws, it doesnt level out as well as other surfacers ive used so you will see significant orange peelings on your walls. Your finish coat will hide the majority of it after you backroll, but I was unpleased with the results on wainscotting, closets, anywhere you spray semi-gloss for a smooth finish to match your trim, etc.

For new drywall we use Prep-rite 200 exclusively.


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

If you are using a "flat enamel" for your finish coat, I would recommend a premium PVA. It will seal much better than a clay based "prepcoat" type product. I would back roll both the pva and finish coats if you are spraying.


----------

